# what does everyone do for a living?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm a machinist/cnc programmer. Been in the business since 87, i'm 34.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Full time carpenter

Part time pornstar/ serial killer.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

fabricator/welder


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

Illustrator/Banker


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

james79 said:


> fabricator/welder


That's the main thing we do at work. Welding,fabricating,machining.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Construction... But not just one aspect of it...

Have been building houses with my dad for about 10 years now (im 25) Including everything from excavation, concrete work, framing, electrical, plumbing etc etc all the way down the line to finish work and landscaping. The only thing we dont do is sheetrock/texture and shingles on the roof.

We have built 6 houses, and done some 4 or 5 serious remodels... Its cool because my mom sells real estate, so we live there for 2 years or so and then start another house!

Here is house number 3, taken from the yard of number 4 (we never move far)









Inside of number 5









Front









I will get some pics of the house we are in now, and try to find some of the older ones...

If anybody is interested, our current house is on the market for 670,000$


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Aluminum Factory Garbage Boy.

Street Pharmaceutical Rep.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Interior/Exterior Decorator.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


> Interior/Exterior Decorator.


gay!










sh*t nm :

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Are_all_male_int..._decorators_gay


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Occupational Therapy


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Ægir said:


> Construction... But not just one aspect of it...
> 
> Have been building houses with my dad for about 10 years now (im 25) Including everything from excavation, concrete work, framing, electrical, plumbing etc etc all the way down the line to finish work and landscaping. The only thing we dont do is sheetrock/texture and shingles on the roof.
> 
> We have built 6 houses, and done some 4 or 5 serious remodels... Its cool because my mom sells real estate, so we live there for 2 years or so and then start another house!


Hmmm.i have a few questions since i bought a new house 6 months ago,i'll pm you so i won't derail the thread.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Multiple business owner( currently on the run cause I owe SyM money for dope)


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Active Duty US Army Recruiter


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Landscape design / landscape labourer.

I also do tree removal for side jobs.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

engineer.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Aerospace Manufacturing- i deal with our overseas operations


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

radio repairman for the marine corps, although i dont repair that many radios


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I sell packaging products like stretch film, steal and plastice strapping and I just bought machinery to print and die cut corrugated Boxes

and pads and just mostly anything thats has to do with packaging we can get it


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i currently sell computers for a tier1 IT solutions & services provider.
i am an account manager and i deal with SMB companies in the USA as well as enterprise class companies.
i also handle some of the largest non-profit organizations.
thats what i do for now


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Business owner X2

Inventor

Author


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Firefighter


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Oh f*ck yeah :

"THERES A BLOODY FIYA MATE, GET THE FOOKING WATA CHAP"


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> ^ Oh f*ck yeah :
> 
> "THERES A BLOODY FIYA MATE, GET THE FOOKING WATA CHAP"












Im english not down syndrome


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Business owner X2
> 
> Inventor
> 
> Author


What have you invented?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

1rhom said:


> Business owner X2
> 
> Inventor
> 
> Author


What have you invented?
[/quote]

http://www.ramairindustries.com/


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I own and run a laundromat with my gf


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Machine/Robot operator - Do some welding/fabricating.

1Rhom- Ever touch off some tool bars in negative when it should have been positive and lop off some $3000.00 tool bars. I have! Whoops!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

I am the Senior Manager of Funny Pictures at Piranha-Fury Headquarters.

It's alot hard work and long hours, but it pays very well.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bullsnake said:


> I am the Senior Manager of Funny Pictures at Piranha-Fury Headquarters.
> 
> It's alot hard work and long hours, but it pays very well.


Your worth every penny


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> Aluminum Factory Garbage Boy.
> 
> Street Pharmaceutical Rep.


More like a street pharmaceutical consumer.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ja said:


> Aluminum Factory Garbage Boy.
> 
> Street Pharmaceutical Rep.


More like a street pharmaceutical consumer.








[/quote]


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm a homemaker. lol. normally a seamstress with a day job but i got laid off and my sewing machine shot craps...


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Union Power Lineman


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

fishguy1313 said:


> Machine/Robot operator - Do some welding/fabricating.
> 
> 1Rhom- Ever touch off some tool bars in negative when it should have been positive and lop off some $3000.00 tool bars. I have! Whoops!


I work on a vertical lathe machining parts as big as 15-16ft in dia that weigh 40 000lbs.I also work on smaller pieces, 5000lbs... I once costed my employer 6000$.








In my line of work,fu&^ing up is easy,you have to be on the ball!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Business owner X2
> 
> Inventor
> 
> Author


What have you invented?
[/quote]

http://www.ramairindustries.com/
[/quote]
Interesting. Do you recommend i clean my ducts....my house is 6 months old. I guess they're full of crap,from construction.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Overhead crane operator for a steel factory


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ja said:


> Aluminum Factory Garbage Boy.
> 
> Street Pharmaceutical Rep.


More like a street pharmaceutical consumer.








[/quote]
Thats just quality control testing. Has to be sure his "products" are up to his standard


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Cable tech for Videotron (local cable company)


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

marilynmonroe said:


> Overhead crane operator for a steel factory


Which one?

I am a production planner for a steel company.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Trevor said:


> Cable tech for Videotron (local cable company)


I waited 5 months for videotron to install their sh*t. I had no tv or internet for 5 months.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Buckman said:


> Occupational Therapy


My wife is an occupational therapist.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Hanson brothers? I wouldn't have thought that they would be popular in Montreal. Very cool.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

marilynmonroe said:


> Overhead crane operator for a steel factory


we have about 10 STAHL cranes ,biggest is a 20T.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Contractor, jack of most trades........


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I do residential roofing. Everyone looks up to a roofer! But with things they way they are I am also currently an employee of the state. Unemployment FTW. I also go to school for criminal justice. So I'm not a total bum.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

maknwar said:


> Occupational Therapy


My wife is an occupational therapist.
[/quote]

I'm actually about to graduate and move to toledo ohio. i'm gonna be working for promedica health systems.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm currently a Lead Systems Analyst for an insurance company.



Buckman said:


> Occupational Therapy


My wife is an occupational therapist.
[/quote]

I'm actually about to graduate and move to toledo ohio. i'm gonna be working for promedica health systems.
[/quote]

Don't go to toledo!


----------



## Leonexx812 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm an Electrician


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> Occupational Therapy


My wife is an occupational therapist.
[/quote]

I'm actually about to graduate and move to toledo ohio. i'm gonna be working for promedica health systems.
[/quote]

Don't go to toledo!
[/quote]

its actually sylvania right outside toledo. but why not?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Buckman said:


> Occupational Therapy


My wife is an occupational therapist.
[/quote]

I'm actually about to graduate and move to toledo ohio. i'm gonna be working for promedica health systems.
[/quote]

Don't go to toledo!
[/quote]

its actually sylvania right outside toledo. but why not?
[/quote]

Spend a weekend there and its a boring and ugly city.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> Occupational Therapy


My wife is an occupational therapist.
[/quote]

I'm actually about to graduate and move to toledo ohio. i'm gonna be working for promedica health systems.
[/quote]

Don't go to toledo!
[/quote]

its actually sylvania right outside toledo. but why not?
[/quote]

Spend a weekend there and its a boring and ugly city.
[/quote]
unfortunately thats where my fiance and work will be. not really too many options there.







i do have a sweet apartment on hold though. the apartment complex has its own movie theatre downstairs.


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

I carry drywall into buildings...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm an Industrial Sculptor for Chrysler.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

I have no job









im a student and i do anal porn on the weekends and drink tea with the queen on tuesdays :judazz:


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I am currently in the Armed Forces, British Army!!! Have bee for 12 Years now man and boy!!! 31 now!!! Off to Afghan in a week or so!!!!







:nod:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

student!!!!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

1rhom said:


> Machine/Robot operator - Do some welding/fabricating.
> 
> 1Rhom- Ever touch off some tool bars in negative when it should have been positive and lop off some $3000.00 tool bars. I have! Whoops!


I work on a vertical lathe machining parts as big as 15-16ft in dia that weigh 40 000lbs.I also work on smaller pieces, 5000lbs... I once costed my employer 6000$.








In my line of work,fu&^ing up is easy,you have to be on the ball!
[/quote]

We work with Okuma CNCs. We just got a $3,000,000 machine a few months ago from a company in Canada called ATS. It is as big as a house and runs all of our gearbox housings. It is in an automated cell with a Fanuc robot. Pretty cool. In the process of learning right now.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

fishguy1313 said:


> I am currently in the Armed Forces, British Army!!! Have bee for 12 Years now man and boy!!! 31 now!!! Off to Afghan in a week or so!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck.

I also inspect parts using a Faro laser tracker.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

1rhom said:


> Hanson brothers? I wouldn't have thought that they would be popular in Montreal. Very cool.


I think no matter what language that movie is dubbed, everyone loves it....classic!!
I've watched it both in English and French, and I can honestly say it's funnier in French...dubbed in Quebecois and not Parisian french


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i'm in resort real estate. since that market is booming so well i'm back in school now for my chem engineering degree


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Trevor said:


> Cable tech for Videotron (local cable company)


I waited 5 months for videotron to install their sh*t. I had no tv or internet for 5 months.








[/quote]

Really? Je comprends pas pkoi c'etait si long.
[/quote]
It's a new development and they had to wait for hydro to install their equipment and then wait for permits,finance dept and bla bla bla...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

1rhom said:


> Business owner X2
> 
> Inventor
> 
> Author


What have you invented?
[/quote]

http://www.ramairindustries.com/
[/quote]
Interesting. Do you recommend i clean my ducts....my house is 6 months old. I guess they're full of crap,from construction.
[/quote]

I guarantee that you have a ton of construction debris in your ducts... every house does if the ducts haven't been cleaned.

If you like, I can provide you with a company using my system in your area.
That way you can be assured that a good job is being done, you will be able to view what is coming out of your ducts, and I can probably get you a good deal, since I can call the duct cleaner and ask them to treat you like a "Special Client."


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Business owner X2
> 
> Inventor
> 
> Author


What have you invented?
[/quote]

http://www.ramairindustries.com/
[/quote]
Interesting. Do you recommend i clean my ducts....my house is 6 months old. I guess they're full of crap,from construction.
[/quote]

I guarantee that you have a ton of construction debris in your ducts... every house does if the ducts haven't been cleaned.

If you like, I can provide you with a company using my system in your area.
That way you can be assured that a good job is being done, you will be able to view what is coming out of your ducts, and I can probably get you a good deal, since I can call the duct cleaner and ask them to treat you like a "Special Client."
[/quote]
Cool man ,thanks. I'll pm you.


----------



## jc_19 (Jun 16, 2005)

firefighter


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Business owner X2
> 
> Inventor
> 
> Author


What have you invented?
[/quote]

http://www.ramairindustries.com/
[/quote]
Interesting. Do you recommend i clean my ducts....my house is 6 months old. I guess they're full of crap,from construction.
[/quote]

I guarantee that you have a ton of construction debris in your ducts... every house does if the ducts haven't been cleaned.

If you like, I can provide you with a company using my system in your area.
That way you can be assured that a good job is being done, you will be able to view what is coming out of your ducts, and I can probably get you a good deal, since I can call the duct cleaner and ask them to treat you like a* "Special Client."*
[/quote]

Does that "special client" treatment come with happy ending??


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

does it???? does it?????


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Of COURSE it does!

I've privately "Serviced" several of my hotter female clients...


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

I'm a diesel mechanic


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Of COURSE it does!
> 
> I've privately "Serviced" several of my hotter female clients...


Do you have a satisfaction guarantee?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> *I guarantee that you have a ton of construction debris in your ducts*... every house does if the ducts haven't been cleaned.
> 
> If you like, I can provide you with a company using my system in your area.
> That way you can be assured that a good job is being done, you will be able to view what is coming out of your ducts, and I can probably get you a good deal, since I can call the duct cleaner and ask them to treat you like a "Special Client."


I dont understand why more people dont cover the ducts right when they are installed... the second our heating / cooling people show up i cut scrap cardboard into pieces bigger than the openings, hand them a stapler, and then walk around and tape the edges after...

Then, after a final cleaning of the house, right before carpet we pull them up...

But props to you on your invention for sure... in a couple remodels we have done i have seen some pretty gnarly stuff. Like 6"duct so full of lint and crap it was more like 2" inside diameter. Talk about a fire hazard...?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> I'm an Industrial Sculptor for Chrysler.


So you design the cars out of clay like I see in the ads sometimes?

My dad has worked at the Chrysler assembly line in Brampton Ontario for 30 years now.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I protect the borders


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> I'm an Industrial Sculptor for Chrysler.


So you design the cars out of clay like I see in the ads sometimes?

My dad has worked at the Chrysler assembly line in Brampton Ontario for 30 years now.
[/quote]
Yes I do....The designer comes up with a design on the tube, and we make it come to life in a full size clay model. It's an awesome job, but who knows how long it will last with the state of the American car industry right now.

I've got 15 years with Chrysler. It'll be a miracle if I can get my 30. I know we have some cool products coming down the pipe, but will they hit the streets in time? Daimler really fucked us by raping the company, and so did Cerberus for not knowing a damn thing about designing cars. These Fiat people are really cool though. We should see some big changes with actual car people running the company now.

What's funny though, is I hear people talking sh*t about American cars all the time, but if you look at the parts list, the parts all come from the same suppliers. Whether it's GM, Chrysler, Ford, Toyota, Honda, ect. The American Companies just end up taking the heat for being up front with their customers, and recalling their cars to make the fix. Instead of throwing a free oil change at ya, and fixing the problem without you knowing.

OK, OK.....I'm done! Sorry for kinda derailing the thread.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I am a Broadcast Systems Engineer for a local sports network.

We are partnered with Comcast, they are our managing partner, but 95% of our station is owned by The NY Mets/Wilpon's



Trevor said:


> Cable tech for Videotron (local cable company)


I deal with cable techs from time to time at work. We have a bunch of digital boxes that we use to record games for highlights, and also use a TON of fiber lines to get feeds in and out from various venues, and uplinks.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What an awesome diversity we have here at P-Fury!

We should buy a freakin' island and start our own country.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

No! Gay people should and move there.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

1rhom said:


> Cable tech for Videotron (local cable company)


I waited 5 months for videotron to install their sh*t. I had no tv or internet for 5 months.








[/quote]

Really? Je comprends pas pkoi c'etait si long.
[/quote]
It's a new development and they had to wait for hydro to install their equipment and then wait for permits,finance dept and bla bla bla...
[/quote]

What area do you live in ? Mtl, laval, rive-nord/sud?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

[email protected]° said:


> Cable tech for Videotron (local cable company)


I deal with cable techs from time to time at work. We have a bunch of digital boxes that we use to record games for highlights, and also use a TON of fiber lines to get feeds in and out from various venues, and uplinks.
[/quote]

I do mostly residential installations, and I love what I do.
Here's a few pics from this past summer.

View attachment 189711


View attachment 189710


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a lot of respect for anyone who can work up in high places cuz I have such a fear of heights.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah thats pretty high f*ck that :laugh:


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Ja said:


> I have a lot of respect for anyone who can work up in high places cuz I have such a fear of heights.


Thanks man!
But to be honest with you, it's a 32' foot ladder and it's not fully extended.
There are some area's where I work that my 32' is fully extended. Windy days get my adrenaline going.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Trevor said:


> I have a lot of respect for anyone who can work up in high places cuz I have such a fear of heights.


Thanks man!
But to be honest with you, it's a 32' foot ladder and it's not fully extended.
There are some area's where I work that my 32' is fully extended. Windy days get my adrenaline going.
[/quote]
Get me a job at videotron


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Personal Trainer & Student


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ABO certified Optician.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm a west coast longshoreman, so I do a large variety of work. A majority of it is operating heavy machinery like a semi-truck, top-pick, or locomotive.

But if you ask my daughters they'll say i'm a full time snuggler.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> I'm a west coast longshoreman, so I do a large variety of work. A majority of it is operating heavy machinery like a semi-truck, top-pick, or locomotive.
> *
> But if you ask my daughters they'll say i'm a full time snuggler*.










That's the best job!!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Being a dad my self, i must say ,it IS the best job ever.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

But it's, also at times, the hardest of jobs.
The biggest 'paycheck' is watching them grow up to be successful.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

1rhom said:


> Being a dad my self, i must say ,it IS the best job ever.


Im about to take up that job any day now


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Being a dad my self, i must say ,it IS the best job ever.


Im about to take up that job any day now








[/quote]

Awesome!! keep us posted...and send pics of the little guy/gal.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I design and engineer kiosks and store fixtures. I mostly render images for the customer so they see it before we build it.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Devon Amazon said:


> Being a dad my self, i must say ,it IS the best job ever.


Im about to take up that job any day now








[/quote]
congrats,it truly is awesome !


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Full time father, student and welder.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm a criminologist.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Moondemon said:


> I'm a criminologist.


Nice collection!!Can you post pics of your tanks?.I would like to see your tanks but in the pics forum so we won't derail the topic. How long have you been a criminologist? Do you know Frank Pappas?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

1rhom said:


> I'm a criminologist.


Nice collection!!Can you post pics of your tanks?.I would like to see your tanks but in the pics forum so we won't derail the topic. How long have you been a criminologist? Do you know Frank Pappas?
[/quote]

Thanks !
I'll post some pics (soon, i hope !!) as i bought a new SLR camera on boxing day, but if you do a quick search, you'll find many pictures of my tanks... 
I've been working as a criminologist for the past year. I recently completed my Master's degree and i specialized in the drug-violence nexus... All i know about Pappas is that he's a lawyer.. i don't know anything else about him !! Are you related to him ?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

ok thanks.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

by day i collect defaulted student loans for the US department of education.

by night i am an independent skip tracer, so i get hired by law firms, private investigator, banks, and other skip tracing companies to find people or to find out specific info about ppl


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

biotech scientist


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

welder and father


----------



## sy2904 (Aug 22, 2009)

work for the railroad. locomotive mechanic/machinist, and new father of a 2 month baby boy.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

IT Business Owner


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Senior support worker working with kids with severe autism, learning difficulties and challenging behavour at a residential school. Basically I get beat up all day.


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

senior in high school this year, doing the ROTC program at Western Michigan University next year (hoping to eventually become an Aviation Officer). I worked at a movie theater for a year, got canned last October because corporate accused me of stealing, then I sold Christmas trees for the entire month of December. When I turn 18 at the end of the January I'll be starting as a pizza delivery driver at a friends local pizza shop.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

some_kid said:


> senior in high school this year, doing the ROTC program at Western Michigan University next year *(hoping to eventually become an Aviation Officer). *I worked at a movie theater for a year, got canned last October because corporate accused me of stealing, then I sold Christmas trees for the entire month of December. When I turn 18 at the end of the January I'll be starting as a pizza delivery driver at a friends local pizza shop.


good luck man!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> Senior support worker working with kids with severe autism, learning difficulties and challenging behavour at a residential school. Basically I get beat up all day.


My wife is a special education teacher in a private special needs high school...

She deals with the same stuff, I don't know how yous do it...

I'll stick to broadcast systems, they dont talk back or throw punches...


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

[email protected]° said:


> Senior support worker working with kids with severe autism, learning difficulties and challenging behavour at a residential school. Basically I get beat up all day.


My wife is a special education teacher in a private special needs high school...

She deals with the same stuff, I don't know how yous do it...

I'll stick to broadcast systems, *they dont talk back or throw punches...*[/quote]

or kick, bite, scratch, pull hair, stab you with any sharp object they can find, smash you over the head with metal poles, throw bricks..and thats just the violent bits. The other behavours can be just as challenging depending on what gets to you. Smearing feces, flicking urine at you, vomiting everywhere because they think its funny, eating used sanitory towels/dead mice/dead moles/dead rabbits/wasps, absconding into someones house and swinging from the crystal chandelier smashing it in the process.

The majority of it isnt a challenge anymore because we have training to deal with the physical side of things and we're so used to seeing it all that its just the norm for us. The most challenging apect of the job imo is when we take them out into the public which we do alot. Its not nice when the kid trys attacking a toddler in the swimming baths or jumps up on stage at the theatre and trashes the set. Or try explaining to the public when the kid just randomly drops his pants in the qeue for Mcdonalds and starts anal poking.

I love the job and depending on what student you work with you can actually have an extremely easy shift if you have that trust and relationship built up with them. I can walk into the room and just raise my eyebrows at one student and he'll immedietely sign 'think' and 'listen' then sit down and behave. But on the other hand theres another student that loves me when i'm not working with him but when I am he'll give me a right hook and put me on my arse at the first chance he gets.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

currently in college.

Police officer is what I'm in College for....... K9 unit is my goal.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> Senior support worker working with kids with severe autism, learning difficulties and challenging behavour at a residential school. Basically I get beat up all day.


My wife is a special education teacher in a private special needs high school...

She deals with the same stuff, I don't know how yous do it...

I'll stick to broadcast systems, *they dont talk back or throw punches...*[/quote]

or kick, bite, scratch, pull hair, stab you with any sharp object they can find, smash you over the head with metal poles, throw bricks..and thats just the violent bits. The other behavours can be just as challenging depending on what gets to you. Smearing feces, flicking urine at you, vomiting everywhere because they think its funny, eating used sanitory towels/dead mice/dead moles/dead rabbits/wasps, absconding into someones house and swinging from the crystal chandelier smashing it in the process.

The majority of it isnt a challenge anymore because we have training to deal with the physical side of things and we're so used to seeing it all that its just the norm for us. The most challenging apect of the job imo is when we take them out into the public which we do alot. Its not nice when the kid trys attacking a toddler in the swimming baths or jumps up on stage at the theatre and trashes the set. Or try explaining to the public when the kid just randomly drops his pants in the qeue for Mcdonalds and starts anal poking.

I love the job and depending on what student you work with you can actually have an extremely easy shift if you have that trust and relationship built up with them. I can walk into the room and just raise my eyebrows at one student and he'll immedietely sign 'think' and 'listen' then sit down and behave. But on the other hand theres another student that loves me when i'm not working with him but when I am he'll give me a right hook and put me on my arse at the first chance he gets.
[/quote]

I hear all the stories from my wife.

She has been punched, stabbed with a pencil, slammed in a door, and plenty of bodily fluid and masturbation stories as well...

You folks are truly saints!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy man, I hope your wife and piranhasrule at least get a nice paycheck at the end of the week. I can handle the violence but keep your urine and feces away!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Jiggalo.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I sell propane and propane accessories


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

speakyourmind said:


> Holy man, I hope your wife and piranhasrule at least get a nice paycheck at the end of the week. I can handle the violence but keep your urine and feces away!


Seriuosly!! Props to them,it's tuff job!!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Trigga said:


> I sell propane and propane accessories


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I sell propane and propane accessories


Im interested in a char-king, is it true you get a free spatula with certain models?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> Holy man, I hope your wife and piranhasrule at least get a nice paycheck at the end of the week. I can handle the violence but keep your urine and feces away!


My sister teaches mentally handicapped kids and well it isn't a pretty paycheck. Its enough to live on and have a condo, but nothing special.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> Holy man, I hope your wife and piranhasrule at least get a nice paycheck at the end of the week. I can handle the violence but keep your urine and feces away!


My sister teaches mentally handicapped kids and well it isn't a pretty paycheck. Its enough to live on and have a condo, but nothing special.
[/quote]
yeah one of my best friends used to teach autistic kids and the paycheck was not bad he said, at the time he was living at home though and didnt need much money. Now he heads a team of researchers who work with Autistic kids and he said the paycheck is much better. He (and his sister in law who still teaches) loved the teaching though, paycheck or not. 
I could never do this.... i will hit a child.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Nick G said:


> Holy man, I hope your wife and piranhasrule at least get a nice paycheck at the end of the week. I can handle the violence but keep your urine and feces away!


My sister teaches mentally handicapped kids and well it isn't a pretty paycheck. Its enough to live on and have a condo, but nothing special.
[/quote]
yeah one of my best friends used to teach autistic kids and the paycheck was not bad he said, at the time he was living at home though and didnt need much money. Now he heads a team of researchers who work with Autistic kids and he said the paycheck is much better. He (and his sister in law who still teaches) loved the teaching though, paycheck or not. 
I could never do this.... i will hit a child.
[/quote]

Pay for teachers in general is not very good...

Between both our salaries we do pretty good but I make about 45% more than she does. Comparing our career fields is apples and hand grenades tho...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Fed employee currently working as one of the program mgrs that inspects oversea/internat'l freight trades coming into the port of SF.

Illegal trades, I'll find it.. human smuggling, I look for it.. any terrorist plots through the port, Im on it... Finding something I want, it fell off the boat and lost at sea somewhere.







LoL


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

estudiante aka broke as a joke


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> estudiante aka broke as a joke


kevin, where did you end up going to college?


----------

